# This is Horrible!!



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Viewer discretion advised!! I can't believe people actually would put this on the internet!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSpqVoTRzW0


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

thats sooo sick god whats wrong wiv sum ppl, i know sumtimes very rarely mylo will get hold of a toy and try but i certainly dont incourage it and sit there filmin it, thats really gross!!!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

what is it? i dont want to look lol


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

lol its a chihuahua humpin its teddy with music dubbed on like some sort of music video but a home made one lol


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

The way the poor chi is growling @ the camera person just breaks my heart and makes me feel like he is not treated right...  Lola NEVER growls at me like that....she wouldn't dare, not b/c she's scared of me but b/c she loves me too much


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i went to laod it and while waiting i read the other posts to see what it was. needless to say i close the window before it finished loading :lol: EWWW some ppl have twisted minds!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

my dog does that but i certainly dont film it


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

LuvMypup said:


> my dog does that but i certainly dont film it


same here! it isnt always a sexual thing his vet says he does because of dominace! people need lives! that makes me sad that she growls like that i wonder if they hurt her???


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! Sorry ladies but I think it's funny.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

i had to laugh at the humping,sorry if that makes me a bad person y'know, marni does it all the time and he'll growl at me if i go move the toy or if i keep looking at him, i have to say though he doesnt growl that much,id be pretty shocked if he did i also wouldnt film it,thats like doggie porn


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

it was a girl dog?? i didnt know they humped.....


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah girl dogs hump too, my friend has a jr and she always goes upstairs gathers up their duvets on the bed and humps them, also she has jus bought a new pup also a jr and she now trys to hump that!!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

lol bless i guess they do have their needs too


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive watched that video before,and although it can be a little funny,i would never do anything like that,and i feel sorry for the Chihuahua.
I hate the thought of Milo growing up and humping things lol


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, someone posted a link to this exact video a couple months ago in the picture section, everyone thought it was hilarious then ^_^ Now everyone thinks it's gross and wierd?  Hehe.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't think its gross, weird or hilarious it's just a dog doing what dogs do, humping for dominance, sheesh I've known men that do it.. a pretty little Chi is way less offensive.. I gotta say if my little one ever growled at me like that I would be concerned !!

Poppy


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

hey jessie it looks like lucky & madison (madison being the stuffed animal of course haha) *dies* haha.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

If somebody finds *this* offensive, I wonder what they'd think of the 18+ threads? hehe.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I showed this to Ian as well, and he thought it was really funny!

Lucky and Madison would love to watch this together  HAHA!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I saw that one before. I really is funny, but I did feel sorry for the poor chi. They could have left it alone and not filmed it. Hershey does that a lot, acts just like that, but I have not filmed it and put it online. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina..is a humper lol. She's got this oversized stitch doll that was Gaiges before she got ahold of it one day. She humps on that thing ALL THE TIME. I'm not sure why, but she does. I don't film it. But I don't stop it. I don't see much wrong with it. I don't like the way the chi is growling either though. They're probably not very nice to her.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I showed this to Ian as well, and he thought it was really funny!
> 
> Lucky and Madison would love to watch this together  HAHA!



LMAO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought it was funny. I mean by looking at the chi she looks like shes in good health, and she wants you to get away from her boyfriend!

Snickers, my moms chi growls like that with the raspy breathing in.... cuz hes 9 years old, thats why it made me laugh.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i will admit its pretty funny with the funny music. but the growling is a bit werid.lol.


----------



## Violettta (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW :banghead: that was a little much for me ....


----------



## Chucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2006)

Hehehe... chucky also likes to hump like that


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Im sorry but that is so funny, it reminds me of my Princess leia humping this whale i got a sea world. I would never film such a thing but I think its funny he doesn't want anyone to disturb him lol.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh good grief I laughed my butt off. Poco will growl at me like that too if I taunt him I'm pretty sure the dog is safe & at least he has a little buddy


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, sorry, but I had to laugh.  Luna humps sometimes, too, although it's usually my leg and usually after she's been doing zoomies for a while.
I got kinda sad when the chi started growling though... : / And I will say it _is_ kinda sick to film something like that and put it to music.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, I have to admit I laughed my butt off when I saw it the first time, and this time... :lol: While I would never put it online, I laugh like that at Yoshi's humping too.. He's a little horny hump monster.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

That's how Rainbow was with her toy. I toke it away as was suggested and she has stopped. Rainbow is a girl!!


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

I think that the video is horrible, I don't think its funny at all.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

LOL I've seen this one before  .... cute little dog, quite nasty looking though. I can't imagine any of my dogs ever growling at me like that...... that would be absolutely unacceptable!!! No matter what they are doing or eating, my dogs will never ever threaten me like that.  Never have and never will.
For those who feel sorry for the dog...... I don't think she/he really stresses out over the fact that the whole thing's on posted on the internet .


----------

